# العذراء مريم ونساء العالم



## RAFAT RAMZY (28 نوفمبر 2006)

لا يوجد فى العالم كلة اعظم من العذراء مريم فهى التى بشرها الملاك قائلا السلام لكى ايتها الممتلئة نعمة الرب معك مباركة انت فى النساء وقالت العذراء هوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبنى لانها ام النور التى ولدت لنا النور الحقيقى يسوع المسيح وهى فخر جنسنا وهى الشفيعة صاحبة المعجزات والظهورات النورانية وفى القران عند المسلمين هى اعظم نساء العالمين فلا يوجد اعظم منها ولا اطهر منها 00000ولكن المحزن حقا ولا اعرف كيف لا يهتدى ويتمثل بهاويتلمس خطاها كل نساء العالم مسيحيين ومسلمين ولا اعرف ماذا يحتاج العالم اكثر من تلك الطاهرة العفيفة المملوة مجدا التى عاشت حياة الاتضاع والمحبة الكاملة ولااعرف لماذا لا نضع صورتها وحياتها امامنا فى كل لحظةمن حياتنا فلو فعلنا ذلك فسوف لانرى ولا نسمع ما يحدث الان من 0000نساء انتحاريين يفجرون انفسهم لقتل ابرياء من الاطفال والافراد 0000ونساء يسرقون ويتاجرون ويتعاطون المخدرات 0000ونساء يشجعون ابنائهم على قتل وذبح وكراهية الاخرين لاختلاف ديانتهم 0000ونساء يعيشون حياة الخلاعة والفجور متخفيين وراء مظاهر التدين الكاذبةو الملابس الكاذبة لاخفاء حقيقتهم :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عزيزى رافت
اضمى صوتى الى صوتك مناديه وداعيه الله ان يهدى كل النساء فى هذا الزمن المرير
الذى اعمى قلوب الناس عن دينهم
وفتح عيونهم على الدنيا المؤقته 
واصبح كل من يعمل فهو يعمل لهذا الوقت دون التفكير فى الاخره
وشكرا اخى رافت على موضوعك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Bino (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*كلام جميل جداً
و أنا بضم صوتى لصوتكم و نصلى كلنا ان ربنا ينقذ العالم من الشر اللى فيه*


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (6 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزى مسلم ديمقراطى شكرا لكى على الرد الجميل واتمنى ان ارى المسلم والمسيحى والمسلمة والمسيحية يدا بيد متحابان ومتعاونان فى صورة ترضى ربنا علينا


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (15 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى ابانوب سدراك  ياريت نصلى فعلا جميعا علشان ربنا ينقذ العالم من كل الشرور ويكون عام سعيد على الجميع


----------



## ammar2002 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

العذراء مريم لا تقارن بمثل عائشه وحفصه وغيرهم من نساء محمد 
يكفي العذراء عظمه وقدسيه بان الله اختارها  من بين كل نساء العالم ليتجسد منها ويحل بيننا 
المشرفه (فادية)


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (23 يناير 2007)

الاخ عمر لا اعرف معنى كلامك فهل فى الاسلام نساء اعظم من العذراء وما الدليل على صحة ذلك


----------



## toldo123 (8 فبراير 2007)

يوجد فى الاسلام نساء اعظم وهمنهن السيده عائشه والسيده فاطمه
وهذا لايقلل من شأن السيده مريم عند المسلمين اطلاقا
ولا يقلل من مكانتها بين اعظم نساء العالمين


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

من مذكرات القمص بيشوي كامل 

من معجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر (يوحنا2) 

•  كلما فرغت الخمر قالت له ام يسوع : ليس لهم خمر... في حالة جفافى الروحي لما فرغت الخمر تدخلت الست العذراء وقالت للرب يسوع: ليس لهم خمر. 

•  إنها تحمل همي وتشعر به... ثم تقول لابنها: وحتى إن لم تكن الساعة قد جاءت بعد. 

•  لا يوجد خمر في حياتي.. ولا يوجد خمر يكفي الشعب.. والعذراء تتدخل في مركز المسئولية وتقول لابنها: ليس لهم خمر . أنا استعطفك يا ستي يا عذراء أن تطلبي عني. 

•  طلبتك أمام الرب يسوع تشجعني أن استعطف الله مثلك، من أجل شعبي فرحي وإكليلي. وأقول ليس لهم خمر. ليس لدي قداسة الخمر ونقاوته. ليس لدي فرح الخمر ليس لدي إنكار ذات ولا موت عن العالم. 

•  اعطيني ابنك– اعطيني جسده ودمه لأشرب وأحيا به. اطلبي يا عذراء من ابنك يعطيني خمر حبه (عصير حبه) دمه المقدس من على المذبح لكي يفجر فيّ تيار محبته، ويسكرني بحبه. 

•  لما فكرت في ليلة عيد الست العذراء 21 كيهك.. أعطتني بركات عظيمة وتأملات حلوة في هذه الليلة رأيت كيف تصارع الفتاة الموت والسرطان يحطمها وهي تصارع كهيكل عظمي طلبت من العذراء أن أموت عن العالم .. من أجلك نمات كل النهار. 

أعطتني أن أتذوق الموت في الهروب من الكرامة والمديح ومحبة النصيب الأكبر.. 

الموت عن العالم– الفرح عند سلب أموالي– الشكر الدائم والفرح بالخسارة والترك– الوداعة في معاملة الآخرين– الفقراء– البيت– الطلبة.. الخ. 

ورغم كرم العذراء ومحبتها، سمعت الإنجيل بالكنيسة يقول على لسان أليصابات بالروح القدس: "من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إليّ". 

لا أستحق يا أمي كل هذه النعم والإحسان بزيارتك لي، ولا هذه البركات كلها التي قدمتيها إليّ. 

مديحة السيدة العذراء 

يــا يمامـة جليلـة تصيـح 
 1) السـلام لـك يـا مريــم 

صوتهــا مبهــج وفريــح 
 لنــا بسـر معظـــــم 

عنقودهـــا قـد أثمــــر 
 2) الســــلام لك يا كرمة 

وفــــهم عـالي معظـــم 
 رأس ينبـوع الحكمــــة 

قبـل كــون العــالميــن 
 3) السـلام للإنـاء المسـتور 

فــي حضـن الأب كـل حين 
 المحتـوي نــور مـن نـور 

حـــامل كـل الأســــرار 

لســـائـر الآبـاء الأبــرار 
 4) السـلام لـك يـا كنز خفي 

وبـــك الموعــد وفـــي 

أب الآبــــاء إبراهيـــــم 
 5) السـلام لـك يـا مظلــة 

احتــار فيهـا كــل فهيـــم 
 حكمــة خفيــة وظهــرت 

مـروي الـزرع المثمـــــر 
 6) السـلام لينبـوع اســحق 

أشـرق فـي عـالم مقفــــر 
 الســلام لفجــر مــشرق 

وأصــل كـل البركــــات 
 7) السـلام لتهليـل يعقــوب 

وبهـا زالـــت اللعنــــات 
 وراحـــة للشـــــعوب 

وفي وســـطه الجوهـــــر 
 8) السـلام لحقـل مشــهور 

ويفـوق كـــنـزًا أبهــــر 
 وجــده يوســف مــبرور 

وفـي وسـطة خـالق لا يــرى 
 9) يـا حقـل نقـي مــبرور 

لـه العظمــة والقـــــدرة 
 صيـر المشجـوب مبـــرور 

والنجمــــة البدريـــــة 
 10) السـلام لسـفينة نـــوح 

نــوره لكــل البريـــــة 
 إشـراقك فجــر يلــــوح 

مـن ذاتــه بغيـر تفليــــح 
 11) يـا حـقلا غـير مــفلح 

روحــًا قـدوسـًا وصـريــح 
 ســقاه صـــار مفلـــح 

وصـانعـهـا هـو جنينـهـــا 
 12) الســلام للمصنوعـــة 

وولــد كصـبــي منهــــا 
 وهـــي بيــده مبدوعـــة  
متعـالــي عجيــب ورهيــب 
 13) طوبـاك يـا مـن ســرك  
بــل وعقــل كـل نجـيــب 
 احتــار عقلـي فـي أمـــرك > 
يـضيء علـى أهـل الظـلمــة 
 14) مـا أبهج نـورك في ضيـاه  
صـيـــره مـن أهـل النقمــة 
 عبــدك ابليــس أغــــواه  
فـــات العـمــــر ولا اداره 
 15) فيـا ويلـي ويـا أســـفاه  
وأنـــا خـالـي مـن الأجــرة 
 أجـــر الكـرام أجـــــراه  
ولــم أظفـــر بخــــلاص 
 16) عبـر الشـتاء والصيـــف  
وأنـــا مربــوط بقصـــاص 
 قـرب الحصــاد والهيــــف  
أم وعـــرش وعــــــذراء 
 17) يا رجاء من خـاب رجـــاه  
أن لا يــحسبنـي من اليـســرا 
 عفــو ابنــــك اترجــــاه  
فخـابــت منـي التجـــــرة 
 18) تـأخرت فـي المتجـــــر  
راجـي قبـــض الأجـــــرة 
 جئـت فـي الحـادي عشـــــر  
وجــرحــك بــك يـبـــرأ 
 19) طمعـان فيـك يـوم الحشــر  
وفــي السـاعـــة المـــرة 
 وقــت خـروجــي حضــــر  
فــي حسبــك يـا عــــدرا 
 20) جـيرينـي وأنـا فـي اليسـر  
وأوفيـنـــي أجـرة بكــــره 
 البـسينــي إكـليـل الـظفـــر  
أجـمــع يـكنـوا فـي ســلام 
 21) مـع كـافة المـسيـحيـيـن  
يـا شـفيعــة فــي الأنـــام 
 ولـشفــاعـتــك طـالبـيـن  
كـــــــل المـؤمنـيـــن 
 22) تـفســـير اسمـك فــي  
مـريـــم أعـنـا أجمعيـــن 

صلوا  من اجلى الرب معكم .................اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

[SIZE
" سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة ، الرب معك مباركة أنت فى النساء " (لو 1 : 28) 


لقد أنفردت القديسة مريم بدعوتها الممتلئة (نعمة ) إذ وحدها نالت النعمة التى لم يقتنيها أحد أخر غيرها ، إذ أمتلأت بمواهب النعمة . القديس أمبروسيوس




"هذا الميلاد مطلقاً هو نعمة ، فيه تم الأتحاد ، أتحاد الإنسان بالله ، والجسد بالكلمة " القديس أغسطينوس  
="7"][/SIZE]  الرب قريب لمن يدعوة .......... صلوا من اجلى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

[FONT="Arial Blackفضائل فى حياة السيدة العذراء

نيافة الأنبا موسى

بنت السيدة العذراء حياتها على فضائل أساسية وبدونها صعب أن يخلص الإنسان، أو أن يكون له حياة أبدية، أو يقتنى المسيح فى أحشائه كما اقتنته السيدة العذراء فى أحشائها، وهذه الفضائل الأربعة هى:
1- فضيلة النعمة. 
2- فضيلة الحوار.
3- فضيلة الاتضاع. 
4- فضيلة التسليم. 
1- فضيلة النعمة :

قال لها الملاك: "سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة" كلمة (نعمة = خاريس).. أصل الكلمة يقصد "فعل الروح القدس".. فعندما يملأ روح الله الإنسان يملأه من النعمة.

ما معنى يملأه نعمة؟

أى يفعل فيه فعلاً إلهياً مقدساً ومكرساً ومدشناً هذا الإنسان، فيصبح هذا الإنسان مكان وهيكل لسكنى الروح القدس.

"أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" إذن النعمة هى عمل الروح القدس.. فالعذراء وهى طفلة فى الهيكل.. فتحت قلبها لعمل الروح القدس، لذا كان طبيعياً أن يحل فيها الروح القدس.

وهنا أريد أن أسألكم أحبائى الشباب ما مدى شبعى بوسائط النعمة؟

فالسيدة العذراء: فى الهيكل إما أن تصلى أو تقرأ.. أو تخدم الذبيحة بطريقة ما، هذه الثلاث وسائط التى تملأنا نعمة. نصلى كثير.. نقرأ الإنجيل كثير.. نتحد بذبيحة الأفخارستيا، هذه هى النعمة وسكنى الروح القدس والمصاحبة الربانية للإنسان.

ألا يقال أنه: "يوجد صديق ألزق من الأخ" المسيح يحب أن يكون صديق لنا وساكن بداخلنا، والمسيح لا يسكن بداخلنا إلا بعد أن يملأنا بالنعمة أولاً.. ألم يسكن داخل العذراء بعد أن ملأها نعمة.

وهكذا فأنت عندما تصلى تتغذى، لأن الصلاة تماماً كالحبل السرى للجنين فى بطن أمه، لولا هذا الحبل السرى يموت الجنين.. وأيضاً يوجد بيننا وبين الله حبل سرى.

فالله يسكب دمه الإلهى ويسكب نعمته فى أحشائنا، الله يعمل فينا من خلال نسمة الحياة التى هى الصلاة، فالصلاة هى الأكسجين أو الغذاء.

يقول الكتاب: "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان.. بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله".

إذن الذى لا يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يجوع... ومن يجوع يموت... الخبز للجسد كالكتاب المقدس للنفس، ومثلما الخبز يشبع الجسد وأساسى لحياته، كذلك الكتاب المقدس أساسى لشبع النفس.

فى الصلاة نشبع بالسمائيات، وفى الكتاب المقدس نشبع بكلمة الله "وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك كالشهد فى فمى".

ونتغذى أيضاً من خلال الأسرار المقدسة "لأن من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فىّ وأنا فيه" الصلاة خبز والكتاب خبز والتناول خبز.

والإنسان يشبع من خلال هذه الثلاثة أنواع من الخبز الروحانى. 
2- فضيلة الحوار :

لم يكن هناك تعامل مع الله على أنه ساكن بالسموات، ونحن هنا على الأرض وبيننا وبين الله مسافة كبيرة، ولكن السيدة العذراء أحست أن الله أباها، وبدأت تقيم حواراً معه، فحتى عند بشارة الملاك لها بأنها ستحبل وتلد أبناً كانت تستطيع أن تصمت على الأقل خوفاً ورهبة، ولكنها بدأت تسأل: "كيف يكون لى هذا؟" وكان رد الملاك لها محاولاً أن يوضح لها ويفسر ذلك... "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك..." وكان سؤال العذراء استفسارى فى حوار بنوى، وليس حوار فيه روح الشك، فالعذراء كان بينها وبين الله دالة، ما أحلى أن تكون موجودة بينك وبين ربنا يسوع هذه الدالة البنوية.

نحن لا نريد أن نتكلم والله يسمع فقط، ولكن الله أيضاً يتكلم وأنت تسمع "تكلم يارب فإن عبدك سامع" بيننا وبين ربنا حوار.. مناجاة.. محادثة.

ولنتأمل يا أحبائى فى قصة السامرية.. 8 مرات يسألها الرب يسوع وتجيبه هى، وتسأله السامرية ويجيبها رب المجد... فالله لا يسكن فى الأعالى ويتركنا، ولكن هو يريدنا أن نتحدث معه دائماً وأن نسمعه "هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب" نريد أن نتعلم الحوار مع الله، وداود يقول إنى أسمع ما يتكلم به الرب الإله. 
3- فضيلة التواضع :

عندما أعلن لها الملاك أنها ستكون أم لله كان ردها "هوذا أنا آمة الرب" آمة.. عبدة.. خادمة.. تواضع لا مثيل له من السيدة العذراء، تواضع حقيقى.. نعم فأنت تضع فى يا رب وتعطينى من محبتك، ولكن ما أنا إلا خادمة.. هل عندنا هذا التواضع الذى يحول الأم إلى آمة؟ كلما أنكسر الإنسان أمام الله كلما أنتصر على التجارب، فالانكسار أمام الله، هو طريق الانتصار، من يتواضع يرفعه الله "أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسى ورفع المتواضعين".

وكانت السيدة العذراء كلها وداعة، وكلها تواضع، فهى سمة ظاهرة جداً فى حياة السيدة العذراء. 
4- فضيلة التسليم :

كانت هذه الفضيلة عجيبة ومؤثرة "ليكن لى كقولك"، تسبب لكِ متاعبِ.. يشك فيك يوسف.. لتكن مشيئتك يا رب، ربنا تدخل وأفهم يوسف.

ولكن أين كانت الولادة؟ لا بيت ولا فندق ولا حتى غرفة حقيرة.. إنه مزود حيوانات.. لتكن مشيئتك يارب، وها هم المجوس فى زيارة المولود، يقدم المجوس ذهباً ولباناً ومراً.. إذن لماذا الألم يارب؟ إنها رحلة صليب.. لتكن مشيئتك يارب، ويأتى سمعان ويقول: "أنه وضع لقيام وسقوط كثيرين فى إسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم" لتكن مشيئتك يارب إنه كنز العذراء، وحتى عند تعذيب اليهود له، وعند صعوده على الصليب.. 

كان التسليم عجيباً "أما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص وأما أحشائى فتلتهب عند نظرى إلى صلبوتك، الذى أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا أبنى وإلهى".

هل سألته لمن تتركنى؟ من ينساها... إنه تسليم فى كل مراحل الحياة.. لتكن مشيئتك.

هل نحن نفعل ذلك أن نقول: "ليكن لى كقولى" تأملوا فى هذه العبارة "لست تفهم الآن ماذا اصنع ولكن ستفهم فيما بعد". 
يا أحبائى .... أمام السيدة العذراء نذوب حباً وخجلاً من أنفسنا، ونشعر بالنورانية الحلوة التى تشع من وجهها، وننظر إلى سيرتها العطرة فنتمثل بإيمانها. السيدة العذراء كانت ممتلئة نعمة.. تحاور الله فى دالة متواضعة، تسلم حياتها لله كل الأيام.  
  الرب قريب لمن يدعوة ..................... صلوا من اجلى ..... اثناسيوس الرسول  بركة امنا العدراء تكون معنا جميعا من الان والى الابد امين الرب معكم


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

اشفعى فينا ايتها العذراء القديسة ليشملنا الرب برحمتة امين


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (6 مارس 2007)

اخى اثناسيوس الرسول شكرا على مرورك وكلماتك الجميلة عن العذراء وهى تستحق اكثر واكثر فمهما تكلمنا لا نستطيع ان نوفى ولو جزا بسيط من مكانتها وقداستها


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (19 مارس 2007)

اخى اثناسيوس  ياريت لو فية عندك كلمات لقداسة البابا عن مكانة العذراء ايضا تضيفها للموضوع


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (19 مارس 2007)

هذا الرابط يوجد بة مقال فى مجلة اخر ساعة وراى البابا فى ظهورات العذراء مريم فى اسيوط 
http://www.akhbarelyom.org.eg/akhersaa/issues/3453/0200.html


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*

شكرا ليك اخى اثناسيوس على مقال البابا وعلى اعتراف رئيس التحرير المسلم بظهورات العذراء وياريت الاخوة المسلمين ايضا يعترفوا ويومنوا بالظهورات للعذراء


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*



RAFAT RAMZY قال:


> اخى اثناسيوس الرسول شكرا على مرورك وكلماتك الجميلة عن العذراء وهى تستحق اكثر واكثر فمهما تكلمنا لا نستطيع ان نوفى ولو جزا بسيط من مكانتها وقداستها



أشكر الرب من أجل خدمتك وعمل الله من خلالك 

صلى لاجلى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*

العذراء فى القداس الإلهى

نيافة الأنبا رافائيل

الشاهد :"هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى".

مقدمة : 

أنت أرفع من السمائين وأجل من الشاروبيم، وأفضل من السيرافيم، وأعظم من طغمات الملائكة الروحانيين. 

أنت فخر جنسنا، بك تكرم الطهارة والعفة الحقيقة اذ تفضلت على الخلائق التى ترى عظمة وكرامة الرب المسجود له الذى اصطفاك وولد منك.. (من أجل هذا كرامتك جليلة وشفاعتك زائدة فى القوة والإجابة كثيراً..)، (من ميمر للأبنا بولس البوشى).

كنيستنا القبطية تقدم للعذراء مريم تطوبيا وافراً وتمجيداً لائقاً بكرامتها السامية. وإذ نتتبع صلوات التسبحة اليومية ومزامير السواعى والقداس الإلهى نجد تراثاً غنياً من التعبيرات والجمل التى تشرح طوباويتها وتذكر جميع الأوصاف التى خلعتها عليها الكنيسة، وهى مأخوذة عن أصالة لاهوتية، وكلها من وضع آباء قديسين ولاهوتيين، استوحوها من الله، ومن رموز ونبوات العهد القديم، التى تحققت فى شخصية العذراء

فى الابصلمودية المقدسة السنوية :

الذى يحوى التسبحة اليومية نجد فى الأيام العادية تمجيداً لاسم السيدة العذراء فى بدء صلاة نصف الليل فى القطعة الخاصة بالقيامة نخاطبها قائلين: "كل الأفراح تليق بك يا والدة الآلة لأنه من قبلك أرجع آدم الى الفردوس ونالت الزينة حواء عوض حزنها" ونطلب شفاعتها فى آخر لبشين (آى تفسير) الهوس الأول والثانى وكذا فى أول صلاة المجمع.
وهناك ثلاثة ذكصولوجيات (آى تماجيد) خاصة بالعذراء تقال فى صلاة عشية ونصف الليل وباكر، تحوى كثير من العبادات التى تمجد طوباويتها مثل: "زينة مريم فى السماويات العلوية عن يمين حبيبها تطلب منه عنا".

وفى نهاية كل ذوكصولوجية نكمل: "السلام لك أيتها العذراء الملكة الحقيقة الحقانية السلام لفخر جنسنا لانك ولدت لنا عمانوئيل، نسألك اذكرينا أيتها العفيفة الأمينة لدى ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا".

وحسب النظام الأساسى للتسبحة اليومية تصلى المقدمة والهوسات الثلاثة الأولى ومديح الثلاثة فتية، المجمع، والذكصولوجيات، فالهوس الرابع ثم ابصالية اليوم وتذاكية اليوم (التذاكية هى تمجيد لوالدة الإله العذراء). 
فى رفع بخور عشية وباكر :

ترتل أرباع الناقوس بعد صلاة الشكر، وفيها تختلف الجمل، نرسل بها السلام للعذراء فى الأيام الواطس أو الآدام ثم نكمل: "... السلام لك يا مريم سلام مقدس. السلام لك يا مريم أم القدوس" وتصلى القطع التى تسبق قانون الايمان وأولها: "السلام لك أيتها القديسة" وبعض الذكصولوجيات وقانون الإيمان 
فى مزامير السواعى :

رتبت الكنيسة فى صلاة الأجبية قطعا مختارة بعد إنجيل كل ساعة فى نظام دقيق، تختص القطعة الثالثة دائماً بطلب شفاعات العذراء. وفى بعض هذه القطع تلقب العذراء بأنها الكرمة الحقانية الحاملة عنقود الحياة، والممتلئة نعمة، سور خلاصنا الحصن المنيع غير المنثلم، باب الحياة العقلى. 
فى القداس الإلهى :

هنا يجرى ذكرى تطويب العذراء فى حوالى عشر أجزاء مثل :

 فى لحن البركة: وقبل رفع الحمل يقال النشيد الكنسى للعذراء ومطلعة: "السلام لمريم الملكة ونبع الكرمة والتى لم تشخ...".

 بعد صلاة الشكر: ترتل فى الصوم المقدس إعداد من (مزمور 87) الذى يشير إلى العذراء باعتبارها مدينة الله المقدسة وهى: "أساساته فى الجبال المقدسة..". 

 عند رفع بخور البولس: يقال فى الأعياد وأيام الفطر لحن: "هذه المجمرة الذهب...".

 قبل وبعد قراءة الابركسيس: ويتغير المرد الخاص بالعذراء فى خمس مناسبات من السنة القبطية.

 مردات الإنجيل : وهذه تختلف فى الأحدين الأولين من شهر كيهك عنها فى الأحدين الآخرين فضلاً عن طلب شفاعتها فى أيام السنة العادية بعد تطويب قديس كل يوم.

 فى قانون الإيمان : أبرزت الكنيسة أهمية شخصية العذراء مريم كوالدة الآلة فى التقليد الكنسى، بعد انعقاد مجمع أفسس مباشرة سنة 431م، وذلك لضبط مفهوم التجسد الإلهى ومقاومة بدعة نسطور. وهكذا أضافت مضمون العقيدة التى أقرها هذا المجمع فى مقدمة قانون الإيمان والتى مطلعها: "نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى...". 
اسبسمسات أدام وواطس : 

هى تقال بعد صلاة الصلح وقبل قداس المؤمنين وأشهرها "أفرحى يا مريم العبدة والأم...". 
فى مجمع القديسين وبعده : 

طبقاً لمركز العذراء فى الطقس الكنسى يطلب الكاهن شفاعتها على رأس قائمة أعضاء الكنيسة المنتصرة فى صلاة المجمع، وكذا فى صلاة البركة والطلبة الختامية، ثم تردد قطعة: "بصلوات وشفاعات ذات كل قداسة الممجدة الطاهرة المباركة...". 
ما يقال فى التوزيع :

يردد لحن "خبز الحياة الذى نزل من السماء واهب الحياة للعالم، وأنت أيضا يا مريم حملت فى بطنك المن العقلى الذى أتى من الآب...".

 من بعد هذا العرض السريع للترتيب الكنسى الخاص بالسيدة العذراء، نلاحظ مقدار الغنى والوفرة فى الصلوات والتسابيح المخصصة لتطويب وتمجيد العذراء مريم، كما تقضى الكنيسة يوميا عدة ساعات فى تكريم العذراء بالتسابيح الرائعة والألحان الرقيقة والمردات التشفعية المنسكبة.
ليتنا نقارن ذلك بكمية علاقتنا الشخصية بالعذراء مريم فى واقعنا اليومى، لتنطلق قلوبنا وألسنتنا على الدوام، لنمجد هذه التى قالت عن نفسها: "هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى".


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*


   القديسة العذراء 
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

لا توجد إمرأة تنبأ عنها الأنبياء واهتم بها الكتاب، مثل مريم العذراء.. رموز عديدة عنها في العهد القديم. وكذلك سيرتها وتسبحتها والمعجزات: في العهد الجديد. 

ما أكثر التمجيدات والتأملات، التي وردت عن العذراء في كتب الآباء.. وما أمجد الألقاب، التي تلقبها بها الكنيسة مستوحاة من روح الكتاب... 

إنها أمنا كلنا، وسيدتنا كلنا، وفخر جنسنا، الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك، العذراء الدائمة البتولية،الطاهرة، المملوءة نعمة، القديسة مريم، الأم القادرة المعينة الرحيمة، أم النور، أم الرحمة والخلاص، الكرمة الحقانية. 

هذه التي ترفعها الكنيسة فوق مرتبة رؤساء الملائكة فنقول عنها في تسابيحها وألحانها: 

علوت يا مريم فوق الشاربيم، وسموت يا مريم فوق السرافيم. 

مريم التي تربت في الهيكل، وعاشت حياة الصلاة والتأمل منذ طفولتها، وكانت الإناء المقدس الذي اختاره الرب للحلول فيه. 

أجيال طويلة انتظرت ميلاد هذه العذراء، لكي يتم بها ملء الزمان (غل 4: 4)... 

هذه التي أزالت عار حواء، وأنقذت سمعة المرأة بعد الخطية. إنها والدة الإله، دائمة البتولية. 

إنها العذراء التي أتت إلى بلادنا أثناء طفولة المسيح، أقامت في أرضنا سنوات، قدستها خلالها، وباركتها... 

وهى العذراء التي ظهرت في الزيتون منذ 28 عاماً، وجذبت إليها مشاعر الجماهير، بنورها، وظهورها، وافتقادها لنا... 

وهي العذراء التي تجري معجزات في أماكن عديدة، نعيد لها فيها، وقصص معجزاتها هذه لا تدخل تحت حصر... 

إن العذراء ليست غريبة علينا، فقد اختلطت بمشاعر الأقباط في عمق، خرج من العقيدة إلى الخبرة الخاصة والعاطفة. ما أعظمه شرفًا لبلادنا وكنيستنا أن تزورها السيدة العذراء في الماضي، وأن تتراءى على قبابها منذ سنين طويلة. 

لم توجد إنسانة أحبها الناس في المسيحية مثل السيدة العذراء مريم. 

في مصر، غالبية الكنائس تحتفل بعيدها. 

وفي الطقوس، ما أكثر المدائح والتراتيل، والتماجيد والأبصاليات والذكصولوجيات الخاصة بها، و بخاصة في شهر كيهك. ولها عند أخوتنا الكاثوليك شهر يسمى الشهر المريمي... 

وفي أديرة الرهبان في مصر يوجد على اسمها: دير البراموس، ودير السريان، ودير المحرق، أي ربع الأديرة الحالية. 

ويوجد دير للراهبات على اسمها في حارة زويلة بالقاهرة. وما أكثر الأديرة والمدارس التي على اسمها في كنائس الغرب. 

أقدم الكنائس باسمها 
أقدم كنيسة بنيت على اسم العذرء في العصر الرسولي هى كنيسة فيلبي. وأقدم كنيسة بنيت على اسمها في مصر، كانت في عهد البابا ثاؤنا البطريرك 16 (سنة274 م). 

ومن أشهر كنائسها، كنيسة دير المحرق التي دشنت في عهد البابا ثاؤفيلس (23) في باية القرن الخامس (6 هاتور). 

وكذلك الكنائس التي بنيت في الأماكن التي زارتها في مصر. 

وبهذه المناسبة توجد لنا كنيستان في أوروبا باسم "عذراء الزيتون". إحداهما في فرنسا والثانية في فينا. 

عظمة العذراء 
عظمة العذراء قررها مجمع أفسس المسكوني المقدس، الذي انعقد سنة 431م بحضور مائتين من أساقفة العالم، ووضع مقدمة قانون الإيمان التي ورد فيها: "نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي، ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الإله، لأنك ولدت لنا مخلص العالم، أتى وخلص نفوسنا": فعلى أية الأسس وضع المجمع المسكوني هذه المقدمة؟ كما ورد في تسبحتها... 

"هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني" (لو1: 46). 

و العذراء تلقبها الكنيسة بالملكة وفي ذلك أشار عنها المزمور (45: 9) "قامت الملكة عن يمين المالك"... 

ولذلك فإن كثيرًا من الفنانين، حينما يرسمون صورة العذراء يضعون تاجًا على رأسها، وتبدو في الصورة عن يمين السيد المسيح. 

ويبدو تبجيل العذراء في تحية الملاك جبرائيل لها "السلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة. الرب معك. مباركة أنت في النساء" (لو1: 28) أى ببركة خاصة، شهدت بها أيضًا القديسة أليصابات، التي صرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت لها مباركة أنت في النساء، ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك" (لو1: 42). 

أمام عظمة العذراء تصاغرت القديسة أليصابات في عيني نفسها، وقالت في شعور بعدم الاستحقاق. مع أن أليصابات كانت تعرف أن إبنها سيكون عظيمًا أمام الرب، وأنه يأتي بروح إيليا وقوته (لو1: 15، 17). 

"من أين لي أن تأتي أم ربي إلىّ" (لو1: 43). 

ولعل من أوضح الأدلة على عظمة العذراء، ومكانتها لدى الرب، أنه بمجرد وصول سلامها إلى أليصابات، امتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس، وأحس جنينها فارتكض بابتهاج في بطنها. وفي ذلك يقول الحي الإلهي: 

"فلما سمعت أليصابات سلام مريم، ارتكض الجنين في بطنها، وامتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس" (لو1: 41). 

إنها حقًا عظمة مذهلة، أن مجرد سلامها يجعل أليصابات تمتليء من الروح القدس! مَنْ من القديسين، تسبب سلامه في أن يمتليء غيره من الروح القدس؟! ولكن هوذا أليصابات تشهد وتقول "هوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في أذني، ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني". 

امتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس بسلام مريم، وأيضًا نالت موهبة النبوة والكشف: 

فعرفت أن هذه هى أم ربها، وأنها "آمنت بما قيل لها من قبل الرب" كما عرفت أن ارتكاض الجنين، كان عن "ابتهاج". وهذا الابتهاج طبعًا بسبب المبارك الذي في بطن العذراء "مباركة هى ثمرة بطنك" (لو1: 41- 45) عظمة العذراء تتجلى في اختيار الرب لها، من بين كل نساء العالم... 

الإنسانة الوحيدة التي انتظر التدبير الإلهي آلاف السنين، حتى وجدها، ورآها مستحقة لهذا الشرف العظيم الذي شرحه الملاك جبرائيل بقوله "الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلي تظللك. فلذلك أيضًا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو1: 35). 

العذراء في عظمتها، تفوق جميع النساء: 

لهذا قال عنها الوحي الإلهي "بنات كثيرات عملن فضلاً. أما أنت ففقت عليهن جميعًا" (أم31: 39). ولعله من هذا النص الإلهي، أخذت مديحة الكنيسة "نساء كثيرات نلن كرامات. ولم تنل مثلك واحدة منهن"... 

هذه العذراء القديسة، كانت في فكر الله وفي تدبيره، منذ البدء. 

ففي الخلاص الذي وعد به أبوينا الأولين، قال لهما إن "نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية" (تك3: 15). هذه المرأة هي العذراء، ونسلها هو المسيح، الذي سحق رأس الحية، على الصليب... 

حياة أحاطت بها المعجزات 
تبدأ المعجزات في حياة العذراء قبل ولادتها، وتستمر بعد وفاتها، ومنها: 

•  حبل بها بمعجزة، من والدين عاقرين، ببشرى من الملاك. 

•  معجزة خطوبتها، بطريقة إلهية حددت الذي يأخذها ويرعاها. 

•  معجزة في حبلها بالمسيح وهي عذراء مع استمرار بتوليتها بعد الولادة. 

•  معجزة في زيارتها للأليصابات، التي لما سمعت صوت سلامها، ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطنها وامتلأت بالروح القدس. 

•  معجزات لا تدخل تحت حصر أثناء زياراتها لأرض مصر، منها سقوط الأصنام (أش19: 1). 

•  أول معجزة أجراها الرب في قانا الجليل كانت بطلبها. 

•  معجزة حل الحديد وإنقاذ متياس الرسول، كانت بواسطتها. 

•  معجزة استلام المسيح لروحها، ساعة وفاتها. 

•  معجزة ضرب الرب لليهود لما أرادوا الاعتداء على جثمانها بعد وفاتها. 

•  معجزة صعود جسدها إلى السماء 

•  المعجزات التي تمت على يديها في كل مكان، وضعت فيها كتب. 

•  ظهورها في أماكن متعددة وبخاصة ظهورها العجيب في كنيستنا بالزيتون، وفي بابادبلو. 

ومازالت المعجزات مستمرة في كل مكان، وستستمر شهادة لكرامة هذه القديسة. 

صوم العذراء 
تحتفل الكنيسة في أول مسرى (7 أغسطس) بصوم السيدة العذراء، وهو صوم يهتم به الشعب اهتمامًا كبيرًا، ويمارسه بنسك شديد. والبعض يزيد عليه أيامًا. وذلك لمحبة الناس الكبرى للعذراء وصوم العذراء مجال للنهضات الروحية في غالبية الكنائس. 

يعد له برناج روحي، لعظات كل يوم، وقدسات يومية أيضًا في بعض الكنائس، حتى الكنائس التي لا تحمل اسم العذراء. 

ويقام عيد كبير للسيدة العذراء في كنيستها الأثرية بمسطرد. 

بل تقام أعياد لقديسين آخرين في هذه الأيام أيضًا: 

فعيد القديس مارجرجس في دير ميت دمسيس يكون في النصف الثاني من أغسطس، وكذلك عيد القديس أبا مقار الكبير. وعيد القديس مارجرجس في ديره بالرزيقات. 

وفي نفس صوم العذراء نحتفل بأعياد قديسات مشهورات: 

مثل القديسة بائيسة (2 مسرى: 8أغسطس)، والقديسة يوليطة (6 مسرى: 12 أغسطس) والقديسة مارينا (15 مسرى: 21 أغسطس) بل أثناء صوم العذراء أيضًا نحتفل بعيد التجلي المجيد يوم 13 مسرى (19 أغسطس) 

وفي نفس الشهر (7 مسرى: 13 أغسطس) تذكار بشارة الملاك جبرائيل للقديس يواقيم بميلاد مريم البتول. 

إن صوم العذراء ليس هو المناسبة الوحيدة التي تحتفل فيها الكنيسة بأعياد العذراء، وإنما يوجد بالأكثر شهر كيهك الذي يحفل بمدائح وتماجيد وابصاليات للعذراء مريم القديسة. 

وصوم العذراء يهتم به الأقباط في مصر، وبخاصة السيدات، اهتمامًا يفوق الوصف. 

كثيرون يصومونه (بالماء والملح) أي بدون زيت... وكثيرون يضيفون عليه أسبوعًا ثالثًا كنوع من النذر. ويوجد أيضًا من ينذر أن يصوم انقطاعًا حتى ظهور النجوم في السماء... 

فما السر وراء هذا الاهتمام؟ 

أولاً: محبة الأقباط للعذراء التي زارت بلادهم وباركتها، وتركت آثارًا لها في مواضع متعددة في كنائس. 

ثانيًا: كثرة المعجزات التي حدثت في مصر بشفاعة السيدة العذراء، مما جعل الكثرين يستبشرون ببناء كنيسة على اسمها. 

ولعل ظهور العذراء في كنيستها بالزيتون وما صحب هذا الظهور من معجزات، قد أزاد تعلق الأقباط بالعذراء، وبالصوم الذي يحمل اسمها. 

أعيادها 
كل قديس في الكنيسة له عيد واحد، هو يوم نياحته أو استشهاده، وربما عيد آخر، هو العثور على رفاته، أو معجزة حدثت باسمه، أو بناء كنيسة له. 

لكن القديسة العذراء لها أعياد كثيرة جدًا، منها: 

•  عيد البشارة بميلادها: 

وهو يوم 7 مسرى، حيث بشر ملاك الرب أباها يواقيم بميلادها، ففرح بذلك هو وأمها حنة، ونذراها للرب. 

•  عيد ميلاد العذراء: 

وتعيد له الكنيسة في أول بشنس. 

•  عيد دخولها الهيكل: 

وتعيد له الكنيسة يوم 3 كيهك. وهو اليوم الذي دخلت فيه لتتعبد في الهيكل في الدار المخصصة للعذارى. 

•  عيد مجيئها إلى مصر: 

ومعها السيد المسيح ويوسف النجار. وتعيد له الكنيسة يوم 24 بشنس 

•  عيد نياحة العذراء: 

وهو يوم 21 طوبة، وتذكر فيه الكنيسة أيضًا المعجزات التي تمت في ذلك اليوم. وكان حولها الآباء الرسل ما عدا القديس توما الذي كان وقتذاك يبشر في الهند. 

•  العيد الشهري للعذراء: 

وهو يوم 21 من كل شهر قبطي، تذكارًا لنياحتها في 21 طوبة 

•  عيد صعود جسدها إلى السماء 

وتعيد له الكنيسة يوم 16 مسرى، الذي يوافق 22 من أغسطس، ويسبقه صوم العذراء (15 يومًا). 

•  عيد معجزتها (حالة الحيد): 

وهو يوم 21 بؤونة. ونذكر فيه معجزتها في حلّ أسر القديس متياس ومن معه بحلّ الحديد الذي قيدوا به. 

ونعيد أيضًا لبناء أول كنيسة على أسمها في فلبي. 

وكل هذه الأعياد لها في طقس الكنيسة ألحان خاصة وذكصولجيات، تشمل في طياتها الكثير من النبوءات والرموز الخاصة بها في العهد القديم. 

•  عيد ظهورها في الزيتون: 

على قباب كنيسة العذراء. وكان ذلك يوم 2 أبريل سنة 1968 واستمر مدى سنوات. ويوافق 24 برمهات تقريبًا. 

وبالإضافة إلى كل هذا، نحتفل طول شهر كيهك (من ثلث شهر ديسمبر إلى 7 يناير) بتسابيح كلها عن كرامة السيدة العذراء. 

العذراء مريم في عقيدة الكنيسة 
الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية تكرم السيدة العذراء الإكرام اللائق بها، دون مبالغة، ودون إقلال من شأنها. 

•  فهي في اعتقاد الكنيسة "والدة الإله" (ثيئوطوكوس). وليست والدة (يسوع) كما ادعى النساطرة ، الذين حاربهم القديس كيرلس الأسكندري، وحرمهم مجمع أفسس المسكوني المقدس. 

•  والكنيسة تؤمن أن الروح القدس قد قدس مستودع العذراء أثناء الحبل بالمسيح. 

وذلك كما قال لها الملاك "الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلي تظللك. لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله". 

وتقديس الروح القدس لمستودعها، يجعل المولود منها يحبل به بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية. أما العذراء نفسها، فقد حبلت بها أمها كسائر الناس، وهكذا قالت العذراء في تسبحتها "تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (لو1: 47). 

لذلك لا توافق الكنيسة على أن العذراء حبل بها بلا دنس الخطية الأصلية كما يؤمن أخوتنا الكاثوليك. 

•  وتؤمن الكنيسة بشفاعة السيدة العذراء. 

وتضع شفاعتها قبل الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة، فهي والدة الإله، وهي الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك . 

4. والكتاب يلقب العذراء بأنها "الممتلئة نعمة" 

وللأسف فإن الترجمة البيروتية- إقلالا من شأن العذراء- تترجم هذا اللقب بعبارة "المُنعم عليها".. وكل البشر مُنعم عليهم، أما العذراء فهى الممتلئة نعمة.. على أن النعمة لا تعني العصمة. 

5. والكنيسة تؤمن بدوام بتولية العذراء: 

ولا يشذ عن هذه القاعدة سوى أخوتنا البروتستانت. الذين ينادون بأن العذراء أنجبت بنين بعد المسيح. 

6. وتؤمن الكنيسة بصعود جسد العذراء إلى السماء، وتعيد له في 16 مسرى. 

ألقابها ورموزها 
•  ألقاب من حيث عظمتها وصلتها بالله: 

•  نلقبها بالملكة: القائمة عن يمين الملك. 

ونذكر في ذلك قول المزمور "قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك" (مز45: 9). ولذلك دائمًا ترسم في أيقونتها على يمين السيد االمسيح. ونقول عنها في القداس الإلهي "سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا..". 

•  نقول عنها أيضًا "أمنا القديسة العذراء" 

وفي ذلك قول السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب لتلميذه القديس يوحنا الحبيب "هذه أمك" (يو19: 27). 

•  وتشبه العذراء أيضًا بسلم يعقوب: 

تلك التي كانت واصلة بين الأرض والسماء (تك28: 12). وهذا رمز للعذراء التي بولادتها للمسيح، أوصلت سكان الأرض إلى السماء. 

•  وقد لقبت العذراء أيضًا بالعروس: 

لأنها العروس الحقيقية لرب المجد. وتحقق فيها قول الرب لها في المزمور".. اسمعي يا ابنتي وانظري، واميلي أذنك، وانسي شعبك وبيت أبيك. فإن الملك قد اشتهى حسنك، لأنه ربك وله تسجدين" (مز84). ولذلك لقبت بصديقة سليمان، أي عذراء النشيد. 

وقيل عنها في نفس المزمور "كل مجد ابنة ملك من داخل، مشتملة بأطراف موشاة بالذهب مزينة بأنواع كثيرة" 

•  ونلقبها أيضًا بلقب الحمامة الحسنة: 

متذكرين الحمامة الحسنة التي حملت لأبينا نوح غصنًا من الزيتون، رمزًا للسلام، تحمل إليه بشرى الخلاص من مياه الطوفان.. (تك8: 11). وبهذا اللقب يبخر الكاهن لأيقونتها وهو خارج من الهيكل. وهو يقول "السلام لك أيتها العذراء مريم الحمامة الحسنة". والعذراء تشبه بالحمامة في بساطتها وطهرها وعمل الروح القدس فيها، وتشبه الحمامة التي حملت بشرى الخلاص بعد الطوفان، لأنها حملت بشرى الخلاص بالمسيح. 

•  وتشبه العذراء أيضًا بالسحابة: 

لارتفاعها من جهة، ولأنه هكذا شبهتها النبوة في مجيئها إلى مصر. نورد عن ذلك في سفر أشعياء النبي: 

"وحي من جهة مصر: هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر. فترتجف أوثان مصر. ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها" (أش19: 1). وعبارة سحابة ترمز إلى ارتفاعها. وترمز إلى الرب الذي يجيء على السحاب (مت 16: 27). 

•  ألقابها وروموزها من حيث أمومتها للسيد المسيح: 

7- ومن الألقاب التي وصفت بها العذراء (ثيئوطوكوس). 

أى "والدة الله". وهذا اللقب الذي أطلقه عليها المجمع المسكوني المقدس المنعقد في أفسس سنة 431م. وهو اللقب الذي تمسك به القديس كيرلس الكبير ردًا على نسطور... 

وبهذا اللقب "أم ربي" خاطبتها القديسة أليصابات (لو4: 43). 

8- ومن ألقابها أيضًا المجمرة الذهب 

ونسميها (تي شوري) أي المجمرة بالقبطية. وأحيانًا شورية هارون... أما الجمر الذي في داخلها، ففيه الفحم يرمز إلى ناسوت المسيح، والنار ترمز إلى لاهوته، كما قيل في الكتاب "إلهنا نار آكلة" (عب12: 29). 

فالمجمرة ترمز إلى بطن العذراء الذي فيه كان اللاهوت متحدًا بالناسوت. وكون المجمرة من ذهب، فهذا يدل على عظمة العذراء ونقاوتها. ونظرًا لطهارة العذراء وقدسيتها، فإن العذراء نسميها في ألحانها المجمرة الذهب. 

9- وتلقب العذراء أيضًا بالسماء الثانية: 

لأنه كما أن السماء هي مسكن الله، هكذا كانت العذراء مريم أثناء الحمل المقدس مسكنًا لله 

10- وتلقب العذراء كذلك بمدينة الله: 

وتحقق فيها النبوءة التي في المزمور "أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله" (مز86)، أو يقال عنها "مدينة الملك العظيم" أو تتحقق فيها نبوءات معينة قد قيلت عن أورشليم. أو صهيون كما قيل أيضًا في المزمور "صهيون الأم تقول إن إنسانًا صار فيها، وهو العلي الذي أسسها.." (مز87). 

11- وبهذه الصفة لقبت بالكرمة التي وجد فيها عنقود الحياة: 

أي السيد المسيح. وبهذا اللقب تتشفع بها الكنيسة في صلاة الساعة الثالثة، وتقول لها "يا والدة الإله، أنت هي الكرمة الحقانية الحاملة عنقود الحياة"... 

12- وبصفة هذه الأمومة لها ألقاب أخرى منها: 

•  أم النور الحقيقي، على اعتبار أن السيد المسيح قيل عنه إنه "النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان" (يو1: 9) 

وبنفس الوضع لقبت بالمنارة الذهبية لأنها تحمل النور. وأيضًا: 

•  أم القدوس. على اعتبار أن الملاك حينما بشرها بميلاد المسيح قال لها".. لذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله" (لو1: 35). 

•  أم المخلص، لأن السيد المسيح هو مخلص العالم. وقد دعى اسمه يسوع لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم (مت1: 21). 

13- ومن رموزها أيضًا العليقة التي رآها موسى النبي: 

(خر3: 2). ونقول في المديحة "العليقة التي رآها موسى النبي في البرية، مثال أم النور طوبها حملت جمر اللاهوتية، تسعة أشهر في أحشاها ولم تمسسها بأذية". فالسيد الرب قيل عنه إنه "نار آكلة" (عب12: 29) ترمز إليه النار التي تشتعل داخل العليقة. والعليقة ترمز للقديسة العذراء. 

14- ومن رموزها أيضًا تابوت العهد: 

وكان هذا التابوت من خشب السنط الذي لا يسوس. مغشى بالذهب من الداخل والخارج (خر25: 10، 22)، رمزًا لنقاوة العذراء وعظمتها. وكانت رمزًا أيضًا لما يحمله التابوت في داخله من أشياء ترمز إلى السيد المسيح. 

فقد كان يحفظ فيه "قسط من الذهب فيه المن، وعصا هرون التي أفرخت" (عب9: 4). ولوحا الشريعة (رمزًا لكلمة الله المتجسد). 

15- وهكذا تشبه العذراء أيضًا بقسط المن: 

لأن المن كان رمزًا للسيد المسيح باعتباره الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء، كل من يأكله يحيا به، أو هو أيضًا خبز الحياة (يو6: 32، 48، 49). ومادام السيد المسيح يشبه بالمن، فيمكن إذن تشبيه العذراء بقسط المن، الذي حمل هذا الخبز السماوي داخله. 

16- وتشبه العذراء أيضًا بعصا هرون التي أفرخت: 

أي ازهرت وحملت براعم الحياة بمعجزة (عد17: 7- 8). مع أن العصا أصلاً لا حياة فيها يمكن أن تفرخ زهرًا وثمرًا. وذلك يرمز لبتولية العذراء التي ما كان ممكنًا أن تفرخ أي تنتج نسلاً. إنما ولدت بمعجزة. ورد الوصف في ابصالية الأحد. 

17- خيمة الاجتماع (قبة موسى): 

خيمة الاجتماع، كان يحل فيها الرب، والعذراء حل فيها الرب. وفي الأمرين أظهر الله محبته لشعبه. وهكذا نقول في الأبصلمودية "القبة التي صنعها موسى على جبل سيناء، شبهوك بها يا مريم العذراء.. التي الله داخلها". 

18- وتشبه العذراء بالباب الذي في المشرق: 

ذلك الذي رآه حزقيال النبي وقال عنه الرب " هذا الباب يكون مغلقًا، لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه انسان. لأن الرب إله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقًا" (حز44: 1، 2). وهذا الباب الذي في الشرق، رأى عنده النبي مجد الرب، وقد ملأ البيت (حز43: 2، 4، 5). 

وهذا يرمز إلى بتولية العذراء، التي كانت من بلاد المشرق. وكيف أن هذه البتولية ظلت مختومة. 

19- ولأنها هذا الباب الذي في المشرق، وصفت بأنها: 

باب الحياة- باب الخلاص: 

السيدة العذراء قيل عنها في سفر حزقيال إنها الباب الذي دخل منه رب المجد وخرج (حز44: 2). 

فإذا كان الرب هو الحياة، تكون هي باب الحياة. وقد قال الرب أنا هو القيامة والحياة" (يو11: 25). لذلك تكون العذراء هي باب الحياة. الباب الذي خرج منه الرب مانحًا حياة لكل المؤمنين به... 

وإذا كان الرب هو الخلاص، إذ جاء خلاصًا للعالم، يخلص ما قد هلك (لو19: 10)، حينئذ تكون العذراء هي باب الخلاص. 

وليس غريبًا أن تلقب العذراء بالباب، فالكنيسة أيضًا لقبت باب وقال أبونا يعقوب عن بيت إيل "ما أرهب هذا المكان. ما هذا إلا بيت الله، وهذا باب السماء" (تك 28: 17). 

20- شبهت أيضًا بقدس الأقداس: 

هذا الذي كان يدخله رئيس الكهنة مرة واحدة كل سنة، ليصنع تكفيرًا عن الشعب كله. ومريم العذراء حل في داخلها رب المجد مرة واحدة لأجل فداء العالم كله. 

فضائل العذراء 

حياة الاتضاع 
كان الاتضاع شرطًا أساسيًا لمن يولد منها رب المجد. 

كان لابد أن يولد من إنسانة متضعة، تستطيع أن تحتمل مجد التجسد الإلهي منها... مجد حلول الوح القدس فيها... ومجد ميلاد الرب منها، ومجد جميع الأجيال التي تطوبها واتضاع أليصابات أمامها قائلة لها "من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلىّ.." (لو1: 48، 43). كما تحتمل كل ظهورات الملائكة، وسجود المجوس أمام إبنها. والمعجزات الكثيرة التي حدثت من ابنها في أرض مصر، بل نور هذا الابن في حضنها. 

لذلك كان "ملء الزمان" (غل4: 4) ينتظر هذه الإنسانة التي يولد ابن الله منها. 

وقد ظهر الاتضاع في حياتها كما سنرى: 

بشرها الملاك بأنها ستصير أمًا للرب، ولكنها قالت "هوذا أنا أمة الرب" (لو1: 38) أي عبدته وجاريته.والمجد الذي أعطي لها لم ينقص إطلاقًا من تواضعها. 

بل أنه من أجل هذا التواضع، منحها الله هذا المجد، إذ "نظر إلى اتضاع أمته" فصنع بها عجائب (لو1: 48، 49). 

•  ظهر اتضاع العذراء أيضًا في ذهابها إلى أليصابات لكيما تخدمها في فترة حبلها. فما أن سمعت أنها حُبلى- وهي في الشهر السادس- حتى سافرت إليها في رحلة شاقة عبر الجبال. وبقيت عندها ثلاثة أشهر، حتى تمت أيامها لتلد (لو39: 1- 65). فعلت ذلك وهي حبلى برب المجد. 

•  ومن اتضاعها عدم حديثها عن أمجاد التجسد الإلهي. 

حياة التسليم 
عاشت قديسة طاهرة في الهيكل.. ثم جاء وقت قيل لها فيه أن تخرج من الهيكل. فلم تحتج ولم تعترض، مثلما تفعل كثير من النساء اللائي يمنعهن القانون الكنسي من دخول الكنيسة في أوقات معينة. فيتذمرن، ويجادلن كثيرًا في احتجاج..! 

•  وكانت تريد أن تعيش بلا زواج فأمروها أن تعيش في كنف رجل حسبما تقضي التقاليد في أيامها.. 

•  فلم تحتج وقبلت المعيشة في كنف رجل، مثلما قبلت الخوج من الهيكل... 

•  كانت تحيا حياة التسليم، لا تعترض: ولا تقاوم، ولا تحتج. 

بل تسلم لمشيئة الله في هدوء، بدون جدال. 

•  كانت قد صممت على حياة البتولية، ولم تفكر إطلاقًا في يوم من الأيام أن تصير أمًا. ولما أراد الله أن تكون أمًا، بحلول الروح القدس عليها (لو1: 35) لم تجادل، بل أجابت بعبارتها الخالدة "هوذا أنا أمة الرب. ليكن لي كقولك".. لذلك وهبها الله الأمومة، واستبقى لها البتولية أيضًا، وصارت أمًا، الأمر الذي لم تفكر فيه إطلاقًا.. بالتسليم، صارت أمًا للرب.. بل أعظم الأمهات قدرًا. 

•  وأمرت أن تهرب إلى مصر، فهربت. 

وأمرت أن ترجع من مصر، فرجعت. وأمرت أن تنتقل موطنها من بيت لحم وتسكن الناصرة، فانتقلت وسكنت. 

كانت إنسانة هادئة، تحيا حياة التسليم، بلا جدال. لذلك فإن القدير صنع بها عجائب... إذ نظر إلى اتضاع أمته. 

حياة الاحتمال 
تيتمت من والديها الإثنين، وهي في الثامنة من عمرها، وتحملت حياة اليتم. وعاشت في الهيكل وهي طفلة، واحتملت حياة الوحدة فيها.وخرجت من الهيكل لتحيا في كنف نجار واحتملت حياة الفقر. 

ولما ولدت ابنها الوحيد، لم يكن لها موضع في البيت، فأضجعته في مزود (لو1: 7). واحتملت ذلك أيضًا.. واحتملت المسئولية وهي صغيرة السن. واحتملت المجد العظيم الذي أحاط بها، دون أن تتعبها أفكار العظمة. 

لم يكن ممكنًا أن تصرح بأنها ولدت وهي عذراء، فصمتت واحتملت ذلك. 

احتملت السفر الشاق إلى مصر ذهابًا وإيابًا. واحتملت طردهم لها هناك من مدينة إلى أخرى، بسبب سقوط الأصنام أمام المسيح (أش19: 1). احتملت الغربة والفقر. احتملت أن "يجوز في نفسها سيف" (لو2: 35) بسبب ما لقاه ابنها من اضطهادات وإهانات، وأخيرًا آلام وعار الصلب... 

لم تكتف العذراء- سلبيًا بالآحتمال- بل عاشت في الفرح بالرب. 

كما قالت في تسبحتها "تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (لو1: 47). 

الإيمان وعدم التذمر 
في كل ما احتملته، لم تتذمر إطلاقًا. وفي تهديد ابنها بالقتل من هيرودس، وفي الهروب إلى مصر، وفي ما لاقاه من اضطهاد اليهود، لم تقل وأين البشارة بأنه يجلس على كرسي داود أبيه، يملك.. ولا يكون لملكه نهاية" (لو1: 31، 33)! بل صبرت. وكما قالت عنها أليصابات "آمنت بأن يتم لها ما قيل من قبل الرب" (لو1: 45). 

آمنت بأنها ستلد وهى عذراء. وتحقق لها ذلك. 

آمنت بأن "القدوس المولود هو ابن الله" (لو1: 35) على الرغم من ميلاده في مزود. وتحقق لها ما آمنت به. عن طريق ما رأته من رؤى ومن ملائكة، ومن معجزات تمت على يديه. آمنت بكل هذا على الرغم من كل ما تعرض له من اضطهادات... 

آمنت به وهو مصلوب. فرأته بعد أن قام من الأموات (مت28). 

الصمت والصلاة والتأمل: 
كان من تدبير الله، أن تتيتم وأن تعيش في الهيكل. 

وفي الهيكل تعلمت حياة الوحدة والصمت، وأن تنشغل بالصلاة والتأمل. وإذ فقدت محبة وحنان والديها، انشغلت بمحبة الله وحده. وهكذا عكفت على الصلاة والتسبحة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس، وحفظ الكثير من آياته، وحفظ المزامير. ولعل تسبحتها في بيت أليصابات دليل واضح على ذلك. فغالبية كلماتها مأخوذة من المزامير وآيات الكتاب. 

وصار الصمت من مميزات روحياتها. فعلى الرغم من أنها في أحداث الميلاد: رأت أشياء عجيبة ربما تفوق سنها كفتاه صغيرة، وما أحاط بها من معجزات، ومن أقوال الملائكة والرعاه والمجوس ... فلم تتحدث مفتخرة بأمجاد الميلاد، بل "كانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها" (لو 2 : 19) 

إن العذراء الصامته المتأمله، درس لنا: 

فليتنا مثلها: نتأمل كثيرا، ونتحدث قليلا . 

على إني أرى، إنه لما حان الوقت أن تتكلم، صارت مصدرًا للتقليد الكنسي، في بعض الأخبار التي عرفها منها الرسل وكتبوا الأناجيل، عن المعجزات والأخبار أثباء الهروب من مصر، وعن حديث المسيح وسط المعلمين في الهيكل وهو صغير (لو3 :46 ،47 ). 

فضائل أخرى: 
لقد اختار الرب هذه الفتاه الفقيرة اليتيمة لتكون أعظم إمرأه في الوجود. وكانت تملك في فضائلها ما هو أعظم من الغنى. 

من فضائلها أيضا قداستها الشخصية، وعفتها وبتوليتها، ومعرفتها الروحية، وخدمتها للآخرين. وأمومتها الروحية للآباء الرسل. 

ويعوزنا الوقت أن نتحدث عن كل فضائلها.... 

تطويبها 
ما أكثر التطويبات التي أعطيت للعذراء. 

وردت في ألحان الكنيسة، وفي التسبحة، في التذاكيات والمدائح وفي الذكصولوجيات، في كل يوم من أيام أعيادها، وفي الأبصلمودية الكيهكية، وفي تراتيل الكنيسة، وفي الأبصلمودية. 

وتذكرها الكنيسة في مجمع القديسين قبل رؤساء الملائكة، وهكذا في كل تشفعاتها. والكنيسة في تطويب السيدة العذراء، إنما تحقق النبوة التي قالتها في تسبحتها: 

"هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني" (لو1 :48 ) 

والكنيسة تقدم لها بخورًا، وتقدم لها السلام. وما أكثر التسابيح التي تبدأ بعبارة "السلام لمريم" (شيري ني ماريا) أو التسابيح التي يبدأ بعبارة "افرحي يا مريم". أو التسبحة التي يحرك فيها داود النبي الأوتار العشرة في قيثارته، وفي كل وتر يذكر تطويبًا لها. 

نذكرها في الأجبية وفي القداس وفي كل كتب النيسة: 

في السنكسار، وفي الدفنار، وفي القطمارس، وفي الأبصلمودية، وفي كتب المردات والألحان.. في صلوات الأجبية، نذكرها في القطعة الثالثة في كل ساعة من ساعات النهار متشفعين بها . ونذكرها في قانون الإيمان، إذ نقول في مقدمته "نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الإله.." 

نذكرها في صلاة البركة، أولها وآخرها. 

فنبدأ البركة "بالصلوات والتضرعات والابتهالات التي ترفعها عنا كل حين والدة الإله القديسة الطاهرة مريم". وبعد أن نذكر أسماء الملائكة والرسل والأنبياء والشهداء وجميع القديسين، نختم بها البركة فنقول "وبركة العذراء أولاً وأخرًا". 

أيقونة العذراء 
هناك فرق بين صور للتأمل، وأيقونة للطقس. 

•  ففي الأيقونات لابد أن تظهر مع المسيح باعتبارها والدة الإله. 

•  وتكون عن يمينه، إذ قيل في المزمور "قامت الملكة عن يمينك أيها الملك" (مز 45: 9). 

•  ولأنها ملكة يكون على رأسها تاج، وكذلك المسيح. 

•  وكقديسة يكون حول رأسها هالة من نور، إذ قال الرب "أنتم نور العالم" (مت 5: 14). 

•  ولأنها السماء الثانية يوجد حولها نجوم وملائكة وسحاب 

اشفعي فينا أيتها العذراء القديسة، ليشملنا الرب برحمته.


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*

السلام والنعمة لاخى اثناسيوس نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع اصبح متكامل عن السيدة العذراء بفضل تعبك ومجهودك وربنا يباركك


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*

السلام عليكم اخى رافت كنت عايزاك تكتبلى ايه مواضيعك الجديده عشان ادخلها واقراها واسجللك مشاركتى وشكرا ليك


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*

اختى مسلم ديمقراطى شكرا على مرورك وسوالك واسف اننى لم اكتب منذ فترة لظروف خارجة عن ارادتىواننى فعلا مشتاق الى مشاركاتك الجميلة والقيمة والمفيدة دائما وشكر مرة اخرى على رسالتك


مسلم ديمقراطى قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى رافت كنت عايزاك تكتبلى ايه مواضيعك الجديده عشان ادخلها واقراها واسجللك مشاركتى وشكرا ليك


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*

الاخوة العزاء سلام لكم ونعمة 
اضم صوتي لصوتكم واتمن من الرب ان يديم المحبة الى العالم لان الرب يسوع لم ياتيي للمسيحين او اليهود بل جاء للعالم أجمع


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*

اخى نيو مان شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة والمحبة الواضحة للعالم منك


----------



## sunny man (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*

لا يمكن مقارنة الطاهرة العذراء مريم بعائشة أو فاطمة اللتان عرفهما البشر أم القديسة مريم فلم يمسسها بشر


----------



## RAFAT RAMZY (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*

فعلا العذراء لا يمكن مقارنتها باى نساء اخرى


----------



## assyrian girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: العذراء مريم ونساء العالم*



toldo123 قال:


> يوجد فى الاسلام نساء اعظم وهمنهن السيده عائشه والسيده فاطمه
> وهذا لايقلل من شأن السيده مريم عند المسلمين اطلاقا
> ولا يقلل من مكانتها بين اعظم نساء العالمين





لا تقارن السيدة العذراء بتللك النساء:yaka:


----------

